# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Summoning your Spirit Guide

## ruff23

A long time ago i read of people having spirit guides int here dream worlds, ive read there simple to summon them, just call out for them or call out for a spirit guide. I read that if you call a certain name (i forgot the name its been a while) that paticular spirit guide will come.

So in a few LD's ive tried this, Ive continuely calld out for one to come to me, no luck usualy i just stand there and nothing much happens, ive also tried callign that indervidual name, and ive had no success, ive tried using my mind to call for them but no success.

Anyone else delved with this or had any success?

----------


## Clairity

> A long time ago i read of people having spirit guides int here dream worlds, ive read there simple to summon them, just call out for them or call out for a spirit guide. I read that if you call a certain name (i forgot the name its been a while) that paticular spirit guide will come.
> 
> So in a few LD's ive tried this, Ive continuely calld out for one to come to me, no luck usualy i just stand there and nothing much happens, ive also tried callign that indervidual name, and ive had no success, ive tried using my mind to call for them but no success.
> 
> Anyone else delved with this or had any success?



I've had success with just calling out for my spirit/dream guide but there is a tutorial about finding your dream guide and I've provided it below:

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=32145

----------


## arne saknussemm

If anything in your dreams really wanted to help you, you wouldn't need to call it.

The things in your dreams don't like you.  That's why they aren't falling over themselves to help you.

----------


## BeSomebody

> If anything in your dreams really wanted to help you, you wouldn't need to call it.
> 
> The things in your dreams don't like you.  That's why they aren't falling over themselves to help you.



 Yep, most of my dream characters are indifferent to me. Except for the mad science teacher with the axe that tried to hack me up one time (and was impervious to my powers I might add) and the kindly old gentleman that promised me more lucid dreams.            


...Hey, wait a s-



 Anyway, the Dream Guide isn't a dream phenomenon, it's an extension of your desire to have a helpful dream character. There's no magic way to summon one, just find it like you would a normal DC.

----------


## Kiza

> If anything in your dreams really wanted to help you, you wouldn't need to call it.
> 
> The things in your dreams don't like you. That's why they aren't falling over themselves to help you.



I'm not trying to be rude or anything, but that doesn't really help arne saknussemm. ruff23 creates the things in his dreams. For things in his dreams not to like him, he'd have to not like himself(or herself.) DC's do not make choices to not like someone, the dreamer creates them. Well that's my opinion anyway.

----------


## arne saknussemm

Well... ask one of them sometime whether it likes you.

----------


## Kiza

> Well... ask one of them sometime whether it likes you.



Are you talking to me or ruff?

----------


## ruff23

Clairity, thank you for the link, i gave it a solid read

----------


## arne saknussemm

>>Are you talking to me or ruff?<<

To anyone who thinks those things like them.

----------


## Clairity

> Clairity, thank you for the link, i gave it a solid read



You're so very welcome.  :smiley:

----------


## Vex Kitten

I've been wanting to contact a spirit guide but never remember to when I get into a dream. It gets lost in the shuffle of all the other things I want to accomplish while lucid.

----------


## Woozie

a couple of nights ago I went lucid and decided for the helluvit to look for my spirit/Dream guide. I looked around in the house I was in for a while, but no one was there, so I went outside. 

The first thing I saw once I went out the front door was this creepy looking totem pole made of stone. I looked at it for a while and suddenly it came to life. The "face" that was carved into the totem started changing expression. And it looked like it was trying to talk to me. But I couldn't hear any words. 
Sadly, at this point I must've drifted off into a normal dream, because I suddenly spotted a cat walking around and started following it rather than examine the stone totem more closely

Sigh.. What can I say, I'm a cat person.

----------


## Kryptonite_loser

Is it possible, instead of calling a spirit guide, to just have the deceased person show up. I understand this would fall into major dream control skills, and probably defeats the purpose of summoning someone in the first place, but is it possible?

----------


## HonerableMoUsE

Personally, I feel LDs are an extension and reaction to other forms of energy and beings you wouldn't usually experience in conscious reality. Everything from positive energy, negative energy, human spirits, and inorganic beings can infiltrate your dream experience at any time. I'm sure anyone who has LDs has come across some normal every day object and was just completely consumed by its energy for no reason. In your dreams, everything is made of energy, including yourself. On the other hand I'm sure we all have felt an overwhelming feeling of negative energy or fear. Simply put, we react to these various energies in different ways and _our_ energy affects these energies as well.
It's all about the energy you are giving off at that moment. Perhaps just the will to summon your higher self/dream guide is just not enough.  it could just not be time yet.
Things tend to fall in your lap when you least expect them to.

----------


## Dreams Rock

This morning I had an LD and just decided randomly to go find my dream guide. I yelled out "Where is my dream guide?" 3 times before this guy popped up and said "Over there". I then saw an old lady with white hair walking a dog and asked her if she was my dream guide. She said something like "Yes, yes! That's me! I've been looking all over for you!" etc...
=/

----------


## Clairity

> This morning I had an LD and just decided randomly to go find my dream guide. I yelled out "Where is my dream guide?" 3 times before this guy popped up and said "Over there". I then saw an old lady with white hair walking a dog and asked her if she was my dream guide. She said something like "Yes, yes! That's me! I've been looking all over for you!" etc...
> =/



How cool.. what happened next!?  :Drama:

----------


## Dreams Rock

> How cool.. what happened next!?



... I forgot.  ::whyohwhy::  Should've wrote it down in my DJ, but I wanted to continue with the LD-chaining fun...

----------


## AspirationRealized

> Personally, I feel LDs are an extension and reaction to other forms of energy and beings you wouldn't usually experience in conscious reality. Everything from positive energy, negative energy, human spirits, and inorganic beings can infiltrate your dream experience at any time. I'm sure anyone who has LDs has come across some normal every day object and was just completely consumed by its energy for no reason. In your dreams, everything is made of energy, including yourself. On the other hand I'm sure we all have felt an overwhelming feeling of negative energy or fear. Simply put, we react to these various energies in different ways and _our_ energy affects these energies as well.
> It's all about the energy you are giving off at that moment. Perhaps just the will to summon your higher self/dream guide is just not enough.  it could just not be time yet.
> Things tend to fall in your lap when you least expect them to.



That quote in your sig is by Ralph Waldo Emerson, its a good one, but perhaps you should acredit him.

And I think your general mood, or "the energy you are giving off" can influence you in a lot of ways... including what you see/do in dreams.

----------


## phonix

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Dream guides eh? I new LDing could do stuff like this and I now found the answer. Thx you so very much Clairity you've actually been very helpful without actually realising it to me, hehe  ::D:  You've answered my questions and others to which I've been looking for the answer to, You seem to know a lot about LDing.

----------


## Clairity

> Thx you so very much Clairity you've actually been very helpful without actually realising it to me, hehe  You've answered my questions and others to which I've been looking for the answer to, You seem to know a lot about LDing.



I'm glad I could be of help!  I've been "working" at LDing for over 10 years now so I have picked up a thing or two.  :wink2:

----------


## phonix

No problem, just hope you can continue with helping me  :smiley:

----------


## Clairity

> No problem, just hope you can continue with helping me



But of course!  ::D:

----------


## HonerableMoUsE

> That quote in your sig is by Ralph Waldo Emerson, its a good one, but perhaps you should acredit him.



will do. its cool you know the quote. I think that essay changed my life. haha.
emerson's awesome.

FLCL rocks my sock as well. . .im looking to buy a yellow vespa. . .somehow

----------


## AspirationRealized

> will do. its cool you know the quote. I think that essay changed my life. haha.
> emerson's awesome.
> 
> FLCL rocks my sock as well. . .im looking to buy a yellow vespa. . .somehow



Good luck. They're quite rare (at least, the specific model and year of that one is).

The Rickenbakker bass is hard to find too.

----------

